# Lazar Angelov's training routine



## Guest

Just found this will have a look round the interweb. Don't know about you but doing 3 types of squats with 4 sets each would probably break me.

Surely to do that many exercises this bloke must be on something. Anyway I copied and pasted it for you;

Monday: Chest


Flat Bench 4×8

Incline Bench 4×8

Decline Bench 4×8

Pullover 4×12

Hammer Press 3×12

Dips 3×12


Tuesday: Back/Traps


Bent Over Row 4×8

Deadlift 4×8

Pulldowns 4×12

Pull Ups 4×12

Cable Row 4×12

Shrugs 6×10


Wednesday: Delts/Abs


Military Press Behind The Neck 3×8

Machine Press 4×8

Lateral Raises 4 x 10

Weight Plate Front Raises 4×10

Front Raise 4×10

Reverse Pec Deck 4×10

Reverse Fly's (on incline bench) 4×12

Weighted Sit Up 4x failure

Hanging Leg Raise- 4x failure

Side Bends 4x failure

Side Crunches 4x failure


Thursday: Rest


Recovery

Friday: Triceps/Biceps


Close Grip Bench Press 4×8

Pushdown 4×8

EZ Bar Skullcrusher 4×10

Cable Kickback 4×12

EZ Bar Curl 4×8

Wide Grip Curl 4×8

Hammer Curl 4×8(each hand)

Concentration Curl 4×12


Saturday: Legs/Abs


Squats 4×12

Squat (to bench) 4×12

Bulgarian Squat 4×12

Quad Extensions 4×16

Stiff Leg Deadlift 4×12

Leg Curls 4×16

Glute Kickbacks 4×20

Calf Machine Raises 4×20

Seated Calf Raises 4×20

Leg Press Calf Raises 4×20

Weighted Sit up 4x failure

Air bike 4x failure

Side Bends 4x failure

Barbell Twists 4x failure


Sunday: Rest


Recovery

And here is the actual article http://www.simplyshredded.com/washboard-abs-bulgarian-fitness-model-lazar-angelov-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html


----------



## L11

No wonder he looks like that. I would be f*cked by the time it came to legs/abs


----------



## Heath

And not a natty was seen


----------

